# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Τι γίνετε με τον ήχο στο STAR CHANNEL ??

## SV1JRT

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες, δεν έχω ήχο στο star channel. Συμβαίνει κάτι στο κανάλι ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα ??

.

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα φιλε μου Σωτηρη , εμενα το star εχει ηχο κανονικα , δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα ..!!!

----------


## el greco 1

Σωτηρη εχειs εξωτερικο δεκτη mpeg4 η η tv εχει ενσωματομενο? τι μαρκα ειναι η tv? δηλαδη ολα τα αλλα εχουν ηχο και μονο το star στο κανει?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες, δεν έχω ήχο στο star channel. Συμβαίνει κάτι στο κανάλι ή είναι δικό μου το πρόβλημα ??
> .



Καλημέρα, από περιέργεια το είδα και εγώ όντως δεν είχε ήχο το Star θα κάνεις το εξής: Διαγραφή καναλιού και χειροκίνητο επανασυντονισμό στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι Mhz. Έτσι θα επανέρθει ο ήχος. Υποπτεύομαι ότι κάτι άλλαξε στο multiplex στον ήχο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη εχειs εξωτερικο δεκτη mpeg4 η η tv εχει ενσωματομενο? τι μαρκα ειναι η tv? δηλαδη ολα τα αλλα εχουν ηχο και μονο το star στο κανει?



Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
Εχω εξωτερικό αποκωδηκοποιητή. Δεν θυμάμαι την μάρκα τώρα. θα το δω όταν γυρίσω το σπίτι....
ΜΟΝΟ στο Star έχω πρόβλημα. Όλα τα άλλα κανάλια παίζουν σωστά.

.

----------


## street

οντως παιδια ... εχει ενα θεμα το σταρ στον ηχο εδω και κανα μηνα και παραπανω  ....  αλλα μονο σε ταινιες που βαζει το εχω παρατηρησει ...  ο δεκτης που εχω ειναι οπτικουμ και θεωρητικα καλος ... ειναι και με αναβαθμιση  ....  εμενα παρουσιαζει αλλο κουλο ... εκει που παιζει η ταινια ξαφνικα καθυστερει ο ηχος και μιλαμε τραγικο ντιλει ...  ταν κλεινω τ ανοιγω και το προβλημα λυνετε ...  το ιδιο γινετε και σε μια τηλεοραση με ενσωματωμενο μ4 ,  σε ενα οντιολαιν της πλακας που εχω στο δωματιο εκει κοβεται εντελως ο ηχος ...  διορθωνετε και εκει με ον οφ ...  αρα κατι μακακια κανουν εκει στο σταρ ....

----------


## SV1JRT

Ο δικός μου αποκωδικοποιητής χάνει τον ήχο στο STAR σε άσχετες στιγμές και ΔΕΝ φτιάχνει με restart.
Την Δευτέρα π.χ. είχε χάσει τον ήχο στην συνέντευξη του Βαρουφάκη !!

Γενικά σε ΟΛΑ τα κανάλια, κάπου-κάπου, του την βαράει και ο ήχος κάνει γαργάρες για κάνα δύο λεπτά. μετά φτιάχνει μόνος του. Στο STAR όταν χάσει τον ήχο, τον χάνει για τα καλά. "Μούγκα στην Στρούγκα" λέμε. Την επόμενη μέρα μπορεί να παίζει μια χαρά το STAR....
Εχω κάνει και update στο firmware, αλλά τίποτα.

.

----------


## billisj

Καλησπερα φιλε Σωτηρη , και εγω εξωτερικο δεκτη εχω , μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου εχει παρουσιασει καποιο προβλημα στον ηχο , κανε μια διαγραφη ολα τα καναλια , και ξανακατεβασετα ολα παλι απο την αρχη ... !!!

----------


## Fixxxer

Σωτηρη μηπως ηρθε ο καιρος να αλλαξεις την TV και να παρεις μια καινουργια?  :Tongue2:

----------


## ninolas

εμένα είχες χαθεί ένα κανάλι 
επανασυντονισμό και όλα καλά!!

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Εδώ και μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όχι στο star ομως. Συνέβει σε alpha, ant1, E. 
Μαλιστα πρωτα εγινε σε εναν γειτονα ο οποιος με φωναξε να του το φτιαξω και απλα ξανασκαναρα τα καναλια (απο τοτε δε με ξαναφωναξε)
Μετα απο λιγες μερες εγινε και στο σπιτι μου σε 1 απο τους 2 αποκωδικοποιητες. Μαλιστα εγινε 2 φορες... Δε ξερω τι γινεται, πιθανολογω οτι η digea εχει βαλει το χερακι της.

----------


## Dbnn

> Εδώ και μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όχι στο star ομως. Συνέβει σε alpha, ant1, E. 
> Μαλιστα πρωτα εγινε σε εναν γειτονα ο οποιος με φωναξε να του το φτιαξω και απλα ξανασκαναρα τα καναλια (απο τοτε δε με ξαναφωναξε)
> Μετα απο λιγες μερες εγινε και στο σπιτι μου σε 1 απο τους 2 αποκωδικοποιητες. Μαλιστα εγινε 2 φορες... Δε ξερω τι γινεται, πιθανολογω οτι *η digea εχει βαλει το χερακι της.*



 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sakisr

Οσοι εχετε εξωτερικο δεκτη ρωτηστε στο καταστημα που τον πηρατε γιατι εγω ηδη μεσα σε εξη μηνες αναβαθμισα ενα δεκτη που ειχα εγκαταστησει σε τηλεοραση της μητερας μου.Απλα το εβγαλε και τον πηγα στο καταστημα και σε πεντε λεπτα μου τον αναβαθμισε.
Δεν εχανε τη φωνη αλλα ειχε αποσυντονιστει ο συγχρονισμος εικονας ηχου.

----------


## her

Παιδιά υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα με τα κανάλια τις digea μονό, εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες περίπου. Όχι μόνο το Star. Θέλει ξανά συντονισμό ο αποκωδικοποιητής. Και δεν είναι μόνο ο ήχος. Κάποιες άλλες φόρες στην θέση του  π.χ ΑΝΤ1 δείχνει ALPHA
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω συναντήσει πρόβλημα με τηλεόραση παρά μονάχα με αποκωδικοποιητές

----------


## street

> Την Δευτέρα π.χ. είχε χάσει τον ήχο στην συνέντευξη του Βαρουφάκη !!



εεεεεεε βρε και συ  σωτηρη  .... πεστο ντε και ψαχνουμε αδικα το προβλημα   :Lol:  :Lol:  χαχαχαχαχ 

υσ να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο  :Biggrin:

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Παιδιά υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα με τα κανάλια τις digea μονό, εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες περίπου. Όχι μόνο το Star. Θέλει ξανά συντονισμό ο αποκωδικοποιητής. Και δεν είναι μόνο ο ήχος. Κάποιες άλλες φόρες στην θέση του  π.χ ΑΝΤ1 δείχνει ALPHA
> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω συναντήσει πρόβλημα με τηλεόραση παρά μονάχα με αποκωδικοποιητές



Και εκτός αυτού τώρα που το ειπες θυμηθηκα οτι πριν μου γκρινιάξει η μανα μου οτι δεν έχει φωνή ο alpha, μου είχε πει οτι κάποιο κανάλι δεν έδειχνε εικόνα και είχε μόνο ήχο. Βεβαια την ειχα αγνοήσει τότε  :Tongue2:  Οπότε διορθώθηκε μια κι εξω μετα τον πρωτο επανασυντονισμό. 

Πριν λίγο διάβασα κάτι για παρεμβολές από Ιταλία (όχι στην Αττική βεβαια αλλά στο Ιόνιο) αλλά νομιζω γενικως παιζουν με κατι εκει περα...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1JRT

> εεεεεεε βρε και συ  σωτηρη  .... πεστο ντε και ψαχνουμε αδικα το προβλημα   χαχαχαχαχ 
> 
> υσ να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο




Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα..........  ΣΩΣΤΑ, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί !!!

Τελικά έκανα επανα-συντονισμό στα κανάλια και το πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στο STAR δείχνει να λύθηκε.
"Δουλειά δεν έχει ο διάολος, π...γε τα παιδιά του" νομίζω ότι κάνουν όλοι εκεί στην digea.  :Cursing: 
Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε....

.

----------


## street

> Τελικά έκανα επανα-συντονισμό στα κανάλια και το πρόβλημα με τον ήχο στο STAR δείχνει να λύθηκε.



και εγω αυτο εκανα στην αρχη μεχρι που βαρεθηκα ... εεε ειναι καπως και να περιμενεις 6-7 λεπτα για επανασυντονισμο βραδιατικα με την κουραση της ημερας ... σε πηρε ο υπνος  :Tongue2:  




> νομίζω ότι κάνουν όλοι εκεί στην digea



σιγουρα και εκει κανουν κατι ... αυτο που φανταζομαστε ολοι ... το χαρημα χρημα και το τακα τακα .... τακα τακα ... με το δεξι και το αριστερο  ταυτοχρονα   :Lol: 
στην τελικη οταν γυρνας απ την δουλεια το βαδυ να χαλαρωσεις βαζεις ενα μεγκα ( *που πιανει στανταρ και χωρις προβληματα ακομα και στην χειροτερη περιοχη* και δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο ... )  αν δεν σε εχει παρει ο υπνος ( που και να σε παρει ξυπνας ) βλεπεις τρεμη ευαγγελατο πρετεντερη  ... σηκωνεσαι ... τα σπας ολα ( δεκτες τηλεορασεις κλπ ) με ενα ροπαλο ( κανει και λοστος ) και γυρνας ησυχα ησυχα στο κρεβατακι σου να κοιμηθεις  :Lol:   το σαββατοκυριακο τα επισκευαζεις  παλι  :Biggrin:  
αυτα ειναι για σκληροπυρηνικους ανω των 75 .... που τα αντεχουν ... χεχεχε

περαν πλακας εγω νομιζω οτι το σταρ παει να εκπεμψει καμια χαιντι ταινια - προγραμμα ... ξεχναν να το κατεβασουν ...λιγο ...το ρειτ στην ροη ... και μετα η ντιτζια πιθαν να εχει καποιο προβλημα στο ευρος  .... λεω εγω τωρα  ...  ιδικα αν ειναι και κανας αποκωδικοποιητης  πλακας ... αστα  ...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Το πρόβλημα να χάνει τον ήχο σε κάποια κανάλια, ή να αλλάζει θέσεις κλπ είναι καθαρά θέμα δέκτη.
Αυτό το παθαίνουν κάθε φορά που αλλάζει κάποια υπηρεσία, πχ όταν προστίθεται κάποιο κανάλι, κάτι που σε άλλες αγορές είναι καθημερινό και οι δέκτες κρατάνε τα παλιά PIDs και έτσι παθαίνουν πλάκα!
Πετάξτε τις σαβούρες του Πλαισίου κλπ που δεν έχουν καμία συμμόρφωση με τα διεθνή πρότυπα και θα είστε μια χαρά!

----------


## lepouras

> Πετάξτε τις σαβούρες του Πλαισίου κλπ που δεν έχουν καμία συμμόρφωση με τα διεθνή πρότυπα και θα είστε μια χαρά!



πάλι φταίμε εμείς?  εφόσον ρε Γιώργο έχουν τέτοια θέματα και έχει σκοπό η ντιζια να παίζει με τα PIDια γιατί δεν βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση με τις προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να έχει ο δέκτης? πλάκα μας κάνεις? εδώ έγινε χαμός που έπρεπε με το στανιό να ανάλλαχτου οι τηλεοράσεις ή να αγοραστούν δέκτες και τώρα λές να τους πετάξουμε? να μας τα πρήζουν με τους κλικλικους ξέραν. γιατί δεν διαφήμιζαν και την ερώτηση<< πόσα PIDια πρέπει να πιάνει ο σάκος? εεεε ο δέκτης?>> να μας απαντήσει η κλικλικοκόρη? 

σου έχω καλύτερη πρόταση. γιατί δεν κάνει μια δωρεά η ντίζια να μας χαρίσει τους ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ δέκτες να τελειώνουμε?

πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> πάλι φταίμε εμείς?  εφόσον ρε Γιώργο έχουν τέτοια θέματα και έχει σκοπό η ντιζια να παίζει με τα PIDια γιατί δεν βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση με τις προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να έχει ο δέκτης? πλάκα μας κάνεις? εδώ έγινε χαμός που έπρεπε με το στανιό να ανάλλαχτου οι τηλεοράσεις ή να αγοραστούν δέκτες και τώρα λές να τους πετάξουμε? να μας τα πρήζουν με τους κλικλικους ξέραν. γιατί δεν διαφήμιζαν και την ερώτηση<< πόσα PIDια πρέπει να πιάνει ο σάκος? εεεε ο δέκτης?>> να μας απαντήσει η κλικλικοκόρη? 
> 
> σου έχω καλύτερη πρόταση. γιατί δεν κάνει μια δωρεά η ντίζια να μας χαρίσει τους ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ δέκτες να τελειώνουμε?
> 
> πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις?



Βρε πατριώτη το πρόβλημα δεν είναι της Digea, αλλά των δεκτών που εισάγουν διάφοροι χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο.
Η Digea δεν μπορεί να βάλει προδιαγραφές στους εισαγωγείς, ούτε να νομοθετήσει. Αυτή είναι δουλειά του κράτους.
Σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου οι πάροχοι αλλάζουν συνεχώς τα PIDs, που στην ουσία είναι ο τρόπος να αναγνωρίσει ο δέκτης το σταθμό, δεν το κάνει μόνο η Digea.
Επίσης αν δεις δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τηλεοράσεις ή επώνυμοι δέκτες, αλλά κάτι σαβούρες του Πλαισίου κλπ.

Υ.Γ.: Το "πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις?" το θεωρώ λιγάκι προσβλητικό, αλλά ας μη χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας...

----------


## lepouras

βρε Γιόργο όταν λες να πετάξουν την σαβούρα λες και είναι στραγάλια τη θέλεις να σου πω. και σε ξαναρωτάω. εγώ πάω αύριο να αγοράσω δέκτη. που διαβάζω ότι δεν θα μου κάνει νερά. ποια προδιαγραφή πρέπει να γράφει επάνω για να ξέρω ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με τα πιντια. απάντησε μου να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε όλοι ποιος κάνει και δεν κάνει. δεν αγόρασαν όλοι από το πλαίσιο. εγώ αγόρασα από τον κοτσόβολο . και αυτοί είναι σαβούρες? πες μας μάρκα. πες κάτι διότι το << του πλέσιου είναι μάπα>> δεν έχει να λέει τίποτα. εμένα είναι μια LG τηλεόραση που μου έχει κάνει κάτι κουλά κάποιες φορές. ΔΕΝ την αγόρασα από το πλαισιο.  τη να κάνω να την πετάξω και να ψάξω για μια που θα γράφει από πίσω << δεν παίρνω χαμπάρι από τα πίντια>>?

----------


## SV1JRT

Ετσι για την ιστορία, ο δικός μου αποκωδικοποιητής είναι ο F&U μοντέλο MPFD3467H.
Δεν τον λες και κινεζιά του πλαισίου, -είναι κινεζιά του Media "Merkel" Markt- παρ' όλα αυτά, *ΕΧΩ ΒΛΑΣΤΗΜΙΣΕΙ* την ώρα που τον αγόρασα. Κάθε τρεις και λίγο χάνει τον ήχο και κάνει γαργάρες για δύο - τρία λεπτά, μέχρι να ξαναβρεί την φωνή του. Του έκανα και ότι αναβάθμιση firmware έχει βγει κατά καιρούς, αλλά δεν λέει να σταματήσει τον τσιγαρόβηχα...
Οπότε, αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ για τη Διζηγα θα ήθελα και εγώ να την μάθω !!

.

----------


## Fixxxer

Σωτηρη μια προταση απο μενα και στειλε το δικο σου βιντεο στην F&U

----------


## GiwrgosTH

To πρόβλημα παρουσιάζετε, από όσα έχω διαπιστώσει σε δέκτες τύπου LEGEND, F&U, IQ, σε κάτι δέκτες που είναι σε SCART, κλπ.
Αντίθετα δεν έχω ακούσει πρόβλημα σε Edision, Crystal Audio, Crypto κλπ.
Σωτήρη ξαναλέω πως η Digea δεν μπορεί και φυσικά δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να βγάλει προδιαγραφές δεκτών!
Στην ουσία είναι ελεύθερη αγορά και ο καθένας πουλάει ότι θέλει!
Σε ένα κανονικό κράτος όμως που λειτουργεί, αν υπήρχαν καταγγελίες σε κάποια αρμόδια υπηρεσία ότι ο Χ δέκτης παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα θα του έκοβαν τον κώλο του εισαγωγέα και θα τον υποχρέωναν να αντικαταστήσει τους δέκτες.
Σε κανονικό κράτος όπως είπα, όχι σε κράτος μπουρδέλο!
Γιάννη είπα για Πλαίσιο, αλλά δεν πουλάνε μόνο αυτοί σαβούρες, έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## lepouras

οπότε Γιώργο όπως καταλαβαίνεις εφόσον λες ότι το κράτος είναι μπ@@@@ (δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό) και έχει γεμίσει η αγορά σαβούρα αλλά κανείς(εκτός του κράτους) δεν έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει προδιαγραφές να την ξεκαθαρίσει , είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο να λες πετάξτε τις σαβούρες και πάρτε καλύτερα , διότι πάλι δεν ξέρουμε ποια είναι τα  καλύτερα εφόσον κανείς δεν λέει ποια είναι τα χειρότερα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> οπότε Γιώργο όπως καταλαβαίνεις εφόσον λες ότι το κράτος είναι μπ@@@@ (δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό) και έχει γεμίσει η αγορά σαβούρα αλλά κανείς(εκτός του κράτους) δεν έχει δικαίωμα να βγάλει προδιαγραφές να την ξεκαθαρίσει , είναι τουλάχιστον άστοχο να λες πετάξτε τις σαβούρες και πάρτε καλύτερα , διότι πάλι δεν ξέρουμε ποια είναι τα  καλύτερα εφόσον κανείς δεν λέει ποια είναι τα χειρότερα.



Από τα βασικά ξεκινάμε:
Πήρες τον δέκτη που σου κάνει τα παλαβά να τον πας στην αντιπροσωπεία και να τους πεις το πρόβλημα?
Το έκαναν αυτό άλλοι 100-200-1000 που έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα?
Αν ναι τι σου είπαν? Ότι φταίει η Digea? Το ζήτησες αυτό γραπτώς να το στείλεις στους αρμοδίους και να βρουν αυτοί την άκρη? Αν το ζήτησες το έκαναν, ή σου είπαν "πάρε έναν άλλο να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου..."
Αν όχι γιατί? Γιατί θες να ρίξεις το φταίξιμο σε αυτούς που δε φταίνε και δεν αναγνωρίζεις πως την πάτησες στην αγορά σου? Ε τότε πέταξέ τον απλά, πάρε έναν άλλο και βλέπεις...
Δυστυχώς η ελεύθερη αγορά έτσι δουλεύει. Ο καθένας πουλάει ότι θέλει και ο καταναλωτής είναι υπεύθυνος για την αγορά και αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## lepouras

μα δεν είναι λογικό αυτό που λες γιατί σε κανέναν δεν το έκανε αυτό όταν γυρίσαμε <<στην ψηφιακή εποχή>> . αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια που δεν παίξανε από την αρχή και φυσικά ο κόσμος τα γύρισε πίσω στα υπόλοιπα πως θα πάμε μετά από 2-3 χρόνια να τους πούμε ΤΩΡΑ δεν δουλεύει σωστά? γιατί δηλαδή δούλευαν πριν 2 χρόνια και τώρα δεν δουλεύουν? μα γιατί τότε δεν έκανε η ντιζια τα εξτρά που κάνει τώρα. άρα γιατί φταίει ο κόσμος και όχι η ντιζια?
και που ξέρω ότι μεθαύριο και ο καινούργιος ουαουχαιακρυβοάπεχτος που θα αγοράσω θα μου δουλεύει στα επόμενα κόλπα που θα αποφασίσει η ντίζια και δεν θα μου πεις πάλι ξαναπέταξε τον να βάλεις κάποιον να στα δέχεται?
καταλαβαίνω ότι τρως ψωμί από εκεί αλλά μην γίνεσαι τόσο υποκειμενικός.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δεν είναι θέμα ψωμιού, είμαι καθαρά αντικειμενικός σε αυτά που λέω.
Η Digea δεν έχει λόγο να αλλάζει τα PIDs γιατί δεν προσθέτει ούτε αφαιρεί υπηρεσίες καθημερινά, οπότε λογικό να μην φανεί το πρόβλημα των δεκτών από την αρχή ή καθημερινά.
Το έκανε μια φορά όταν πρόσθεσε το Ε, άλλη μια όταν αφαίρεσε το ΑΛΤΕΡ και έβαλε το ΑΣΤΥ και δυο-τρεις σε αλλαγές λογισμικού, υλικού κλπ.
*Μπορεί όμως αν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνει καθημερινά, δεν έχει κάποιο νομικό ή άλλο πρόβλημα σε αυτό, είναι μια διαδικασία που την προβλέπει το πρωτόκολλο.
*Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν (και αν θες ψαξτο για να δεις αν είμαι αντικειμενικός ή όχι εδώ www.dvb.org) ότι δεν είναι "κόλπα της Digea".
Στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν υπηρεσίες που αλλάζουν καθημερινά, πχ κανάλι για την κλήρωση του Λότο που βγαίνει για μισή ώρα στον αέρα και κλείνει.
Η Freeview στην Αγγλία προσθαφαιρεί καθημερινά αρκετές παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες.
Εκεί λοιπόν ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα φαινόταν καθημερινά.
Και επαναλαμβάνω: στην αντιπροσωπεία, έστω και 2-3 χρόνια μετά, πήγες?

----------


## her

> Αντίθετα δεν έχω ακούσει πρόβλημα σε Edision, Crystal Audio, Crypto κλπ.



Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε αυτούς τους δεκτες. Μάλιστα η Digea πριν χρόνια είχε βγάλει στο site της μια λίστα με τους απόλυτα συμβατούς δέκτες. Μέσα σε αυτήν την μικρή  λίστα υπήρχε και η Edision. Αυτά τα προβλήματα δεν υπήρχαν τόσα χρόνια πριν, αλλά μονάχα τις 3 -4 τελευταίες εβδομάδες. Από την μέρα που διεκόπη το ψηφιακό σήμα της Digea για ένα πρωινό πανελλαδικός.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε αυτούς τους δεκτες. Μάλιστα η Digea πριν χρόνια είχε βγάλει στο site της μια λίστα με τους απόλυτα συμβατούς δέκτες. Μέσα σε αυτήν την μικρή  λίστα υπήρχε και η Edision. Αυτά τα προβλήματα δεν υπήρχαν τόσα χρόνια πριν, αλλά μονάχα τις 3 -4 τελευταίες εβδομάδες. Από την μέρα που διεκόπη το ψηφιακό σήμα της Digea για ένα πρωινό πανελλαδικός.



Απάντησα πιο πάνω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
Και ναι, η Digea όταν ξεκίνησε είχε τεστάρει δέκτες και είχε βγάλει λίστα με αυτούς που είναι εντός προδιαγραφών, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά έφαγε κάτι ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από τους εισαγωγείς.
Τώρα αν οι Edision τότε ήταν εκτός προδιαγραφών δεν το θυμάμαι, αλλά για φασόν μιλάμε και μπορεί να άλλαξε προμηθευτή από τότε.
Πάντως σε αυτούς που αναφέρω δεν έχω ακούσει προβλήματα, αλλά δε λέω ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν και ούτε λέω σε κανέναν πάρε τον τάδε.

----------


## tsalik

Σε εμένα τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που συνάντησα (αλλαγή αρίθμησης καναλιών και ήχου) ήταν σε δέκτες HD.Ίσως να παίζει ρόλο το τσιπάκι αποκωδικοποιησης.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Σε εμένα τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που συνάντησα (αλλαγή αρίθμησης καναλιών και ήχου) ήταν σε δέκτες HD.Ίσως να παίζει ρόλο το τσιπάκι αποκωδικοποιησης.



Όλα παίζουν ρόλο Γιώργο και μην ξεχνάμε πως όταν μιλάμε για συσκευές των 15-20 ευρώ, μιλάμε για κόστος κατασκευής 4-5 ευρώ!
Αν λοιπόν περιμένουμε να αγοράσουμε την σουπερ τεχνολογία με αυτά τα χρήματα μάλλον κάνουμε κάποιο λάθος.
Να σημειώσω πως παλιότερα σε κάποιες άλλες αλλαγές είχαν παρουσιάσει προβλήματα και τηλεοράσεις και μάλιστα δύο εταιρειών που είναι από τις πρώτες σε πωλήσεις.
Ούτε βγήκαν να φωνάξουν πως φταίει η Digea, ούτε τίποτα. Απλά σε συνδυασμό με τα εργοστάσιά τους ζήτησαν περισσότερες πληροφορίες και με αναβάθμιση λογισμικού έλυσαν τα προβλήματα και μάλιστα έστειλαν στην Digea ευχαριστήριες επιστολές γιατί με τη βοήθειά της βρήκαν bug σε συσκευές τους, γιατί μιλάμε πάντα για μια νέα τεχνολογία που είναι λογικό να έχει κάποια σχεδιαστικά προβλήματα. 
Όταν λοιπόν αποτύχει στη σχεδίαση ο Χ μεγάλος κατασκευαστής, μπορεί κάποιος να φανταστεί τι μπορεί να γίνει με τον κάθε κινέζο που απλά υλοποιεί κάτι που δεν ξέρει καν τι είναι!

----------

